# different substrates in one tank



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone ever put 2 different substrates in one tank. I have course gravel and want to put finer gravel in for my goby. Can this be done and should it be done?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I assume you want the finer gravel for the goby to bury itself. Are you thinking of putting coarse gravel on 1 half and finer gravel on the other half or mixing all together.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to mix them have a section of each. landscape it to look natural and they will be happy.I wouldn't put it on top as the finer substrate will eventually sink into the coarser substrate over time due to the fish and or vacuuming.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I was planning on having 2 sperate areas of substrate....I think the goby would be happier.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Will you be using some sort of divider to keep them separated?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't use a divider it'll get mostly mixed and the fines will all be at the bottom so then it'll be mostly coarse gravel on top.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

any thing could be used to divide the tank such as a piece of wood or even an old airstone ( long ones ) buried in the substrate.If your course substrate is deeper than your finer I dont think the mixing of the two would be much of a concern and it would be minimal. IMHO.


----------

